# Radio Interference Hymer B Class



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone receive really good radio reception whilst travelling??
I have really bad interference in the UK and wonder what to do about it.
Surely vehicles are well supressed these days!!!
Any ideas appreciated.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I did some work on my Hymer B584 the other day and notice 2 aerial leads, traced them 1 went to the Hymer side aerial which wasn't the one used so I swapped to that one and result no radio reception. So I traced the other and that goes into engine bay and should one of those cheap flexy jobs but it's not got the aerial part and just hangs in the air but it works!! 
No help to you I know but just thought I say about it.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Same problem here Ash, on my N/B. Advice given to me was to ensure that there was a good earth connection at the Ariel which I did, but no better performance. 
Will watch with interest.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Some interesting points raised here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-175929-.html which may be of help.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer aerial*

Hi
Where is the aerial on a Hymer B class?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

After several attempts and quite a bit of money over many years to improve reception on my Hymer I have finally cracked it.

I have installed a DAB/FM head and put a very shallow aluminium box (750x750x20) on the roof to act as a ground plane and put a stubby aerial in the middle of it. Overkill maybe, I think I can pick up Australia :lol: but I was getting really fed up with it.

I don't think its interference, it’s a combination of a big lump of GRP and poor earthing.

Incidently mine was a German import and the original aerial that was connected to a cheapo fm head on importation was for "satellite" digital radio that is quite common there and in the states apparently. Looked just like an fm one though.

Dick


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

As I said in the previous link, after a year of trying to get my radio to work properly I fitted a quality roof aerial to my A class and now have a radio fit for purpose,
Went to Scotland at Easter and had no problem with any stations that I normally listen too, radio2/3/4 / smooth/ LBC/ heart /classic.
I was amazed to still get LBC even in Scotland so it's worth investing In a good roof aerial if you want good reception ,


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Watching with interest, I think all Hymers have crap radio reception and if anyone can solve it they'll make a fortune!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have installed a DAB/FM head and put a very shallow aluminium box (750x750x20) on the roof to act as a ground plane and put a stubby aerial in the middle of it.


The importance of a good ground plane is paramount for a decent reception , as I said previously I did mine slightly different,
I drilled down into the wardrobe and removed some foam and ceiling material,, about 4 inches in diameter then using stick on copper tape made radial from the base of the aerial going out in all directions,
With the aerial firmly bolted through the middle, one of the radial I ran down the back of the wardrobe and made a good earth to the seat belt frame that is bolted to the chassis,
dabonwheels supplied the aerial a Kinectic DRA-6004 that is also amplified and suitable for Digital and AM/FM,
IMO a poor roof aerial will out perform a quality screen aerial every time,


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> I have installed a DAB/FM head and put a very shallow aluminium box (750x750x20) on the roof to act as a ground plane and put a stubby aerial in the middle of it.
> ,


Seems like the way to go £64 from DABon wheels.
The only thing that worries me is the 12v supply. Does this have to switched or does it only draw current when the radio is powered?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

midgeteler said:


> flyinghigh said:
> 
> 
> > I have installed a DAB/FM head and put a very shallow aluminium box (750x750x20) on the roof to act as a ground plane and put a stubby aerial in the middle of it.
> ...


I've wiring my so that it is only powered when the radio is on FM or DAB John most radios will let you do it. I've checked it doesn't power up for CDs, AUX, or USB inputs. Only when listening to radio.

Dick


----------

